# Fuji STX-2 Spiegelreflexkamera



## zacko (6. Mai 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen 
Ich habe seit kurzen eine alte Fuji STX-2 Spiegelreflexkamera bekommen aber es war keine anleitung dazu. Kann mir jemand Helfen wo man so was noch bekommt?
Habe schon im Internet geschaut aber nichts gefunden.


----------



## la_triple_M (8. Mai 2006)

hallo. tschuldige aber wo du ne anleitung herbekommst weiß ich auch nicht. weiß nur dass ich mal eine alte spiegelreflex kamera auf dem flohmarkt erstanden habe (natürlich ebenfalls ohne anleitung) und weiß wie schwer esist  dazu was zu finden. was ich dir aber raten kann ist erstmal ganz billige filme zu kaufen ( gibts schon ab 79 ct) und einfach rumzuprobieren. wenn du die für 1 ct pro bild enwickeln lässt ist das keine große belastung für den geldbeutel hilft aber ungemein sich mit den funktionen etc vertraut zu machen. dazu macht das auch noch spaß, auf eigene faust und experimentell zu lernen. außerdem, so glaube ich, kann man auf diese weise freier arbeiten und möglichkeiten finden die man, nach dem regelbuch gearbeitet, glatt übersehen hätte. und wenn du etwas bestimmtest erreichen willst, aber nicht wweißt wie kannst du dich immer noch an den fachhandel deines vertrauens wenden und dich beraten lassen. die helfen dir gerne, hab ich auch so gemacht, oder natürlich du kennst privat leute, die sich damit auskennen. das kriegst du schon hin. also viel glück damit und viele tolle bilder


----------



## zacko (8. Mai 2006)

Danke für die Antwort
Habe auch schon Fuji angeschrieben und nach ner anleitung gefragt aber die haben keine Unterlagen mehr für das gerät. 
Habe jetzt erst mal einen Film voll gemacht mal schauen was dabei raus kommt.


----------



## katalin (13. Dezember 2008)

http://www.fotosander.de/cgi-bin/_search.cgi?config-file=_gebraucht.cfg&search=bedienungsanleitung


----------



## B-J (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo , habe eine Anleitung für diese Kamera Fuji-STX-2 im Original , wenn sie immer noch benötigt werden sollte dann bitte melden ,


----------



## Ingeborg (13. April 2010)

Mich würde dabei nur interessieren,wo der Film Rückspulknopf ist..irgendwie bin ich zu doof den zu finden.


----------



## jbder5 (13. April 2010)

Bei der Stx-2 ist der Spulknopf oben rechts die kleine Kurbel aufklappen dann reetourspulen zum Schluß den Knopf bis zum Anschlag rausziehen , somit entriegelst Du dann die Klappe zum Film entnehmen .


----------

